# chubby minnie & loctite 5 minute epoxy does not dry clear



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The first pics are of my first minnow bait - 7 cm in length and cedar. I am very pleased with how it turned out and it also rattles. I may round the lip with a dremel. 

The last pic is a wake bait that was doing well until I tried loctite 5 minute epoxy (thinned w epoxy thinner) for my 2nd coat. I've started sanding it off by hand and its slow going, gonna dremel it. I love the dremel. As seen in the picture I missed a few spots. Next time I may thin it out even more to give a longer working time and apply it over white paint to get a bone color. It mixes clear but during curing changes color.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Foil jobs look good.
The only epoxy that I know of that dries clear is Devcon. Some of the others say they dry to a "clear yellow" finish, but it's more yellow than clear.


----------

